# Here I go again!!!



## Guest (Sep 17, 1999)

I've missed being here! I have been busy getting ready to move. My husband has been transferred to Dallas and we are moving to a little town called Rockwall, about 22 miles NE. We are all very excited about the move, children included. We move in about a week and a half. Needless to say, I've really watched myself in not overdoing but that is sooo hard sometimes not to do, ya know? The one thing that scares me is finding a good internist that believes! My internist here is new to the area of Texas and knows no one in the metroplex. I think I will call her with the internists listed in our provider directory and at least find out if she could find out from a doctor friend that might know the names of these doctors and refer one to me. Did that make sense? I had to reread it real slow to make sure I said it right!!!!!My, my!!! This sure worries me. I don't want to go through a mess with a new doctor. Anyway, when I get up there, I will get signed back on and check up on all of you! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hope the move goes smoothly for you Lynn. Good luck and we will be waiting to hear from you back on the BB.------------------


----------

